# Fatigue causing FTFs?



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

Yesterday I was at the range with my G22 and touched off 100 rounds of S&B 180gr. Towards the end of my shooting, probably within the last 15 rounds or so, I had two FTFs almost back-to-back where the previous spent case ejected properly but the fresh round hung up on the case mouth at the entrance to the chamber. At that point in my shooting I also noticed I was getting tired and losing concentration. This same scenario also happened the prior week where I had one FTF toward the end of 100 rounds of shooting. Prior to that I had about 500 rounds through the gun with no problems. In each case I was using only a single (Glock) magazine which was relatively new. The gun itself is also relatively new and the recoil spring is still strong and working properly.

My question is, if indeed I was fatigued and not concentrating enough to have limp-wristed those rounds, would that have caused the FTFs that I described or should I suspect the magazine or ammo? In each situation the case ejected cleanly but the next round did not feed fully into the chamber.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

I think limp-wrist is more likely to cause FTE, often stovepipes. I don't know what ammo you were using. Bullet lube such as Alox has gummed up chambers enough so that cartidges won't fully seat.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Are you shooting factory ammo or reloads?
IF reloads--not enough crimp, OAL & limp wristing, dirty chamber, bullet ogive. fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

After re reading yer post I have found that Sellier & Bellot ammo is dirty and poor'er ammo. I won't use S&B ammo as it has caused FTF issues in my Glocks and others. I use Federal Eagle or Winchester & my reloads!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RolandD (Apr 28, 2016)

Short answer, yes it's very possible that fatigue was the underlying cause. More probable it was a combination of the gun being dirty and fatigue. I wouldn't sweat it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Blackhawkman said:


> After re reading yer post I have found that Sellier & Bellot ammo is dirty and poor'er ammo. I won't use S&B ammo as it has caused FTF issues in my Glocks and others. I use Federal Eagle or Winchester & my reloads!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....and hard primers.


----------

